# UGG boots..ok for men??



## ormosporter (Nov 19, 2011)

[SIZE=9pt]My bf's story:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I just bought a pair of UGG boots, there super comfortable, warm, and give me a little nostalgia from my surf rat days.[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]**mod edit - dead link removed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Problem is, I'm getting sh!t from friends that only chicks can wear them... Blah, blah. I could care less, but I'm curious.. Any guys here wear them? Or am I stupid and misguided, and going to have people pointing and laughing all winter?[/SIZE]


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not a guy but my husband has said he woulnt be caught dead wearing them lol But ev1 has their own style.


----------



## katana (Nov 19, 2011)

I havent ever seen any men or guys wearing uggs before, they are generally a female form of footwear, however wear what you want. As long as you are comfortable in them and like them who cares what anyone else may think.


----------



## satojoko (Nov 19, 2011)

I personally have seen men wear Ugg boots. Didn't look ridiculous at all. I've seen many different styles of them and many look unisex to me. If they're pink and have little ribbons and kitty cats on them, you may wind up getting razzed depending on how open/closed minded the area you live in is. But somehow I doubt that is the type of style you chose  I wouldn't worry about it. Wear whatever you want and to hell with those with closed minds. Women wear men's clothes &amp; footwear all the time. At one time we were called some pretty nasty things for just having the gall to wear trousers instead of skirts. It's about time societies everywhere got their priorities straight.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 19, 2011)

LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...If they're pink and have little ribbons and kitty cats on them, you may wind up getting razzed depending on how open/closed minded the area you live in is. But somehow I doubt that is the type of style you chose  I wouldn't worry about it. ..


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 21, 2011)

Definately think it looks a little odd when you see a man wearing uggs!


----------



## monicatho (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah ...just a tad odd!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But hey, kudos for the courage of not caring about what other people say!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy smokes..... if I told my hubby about this post he'd fall over.

His recent Facebook status was:  "Really?  REALLY?  Man up fellas. You're looking way too fem lately!"

I'd have to say, I'd probably giggle a bit if I saw a guy in Uggs. But different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've seen men wear them and they looked ok, just like a surfer look. Maybe the reason I've seen them is because people go for the surfer look where we live. Surfing is huge here.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen a guy wear them in person. But it seems like it should be ok.

I know Tom Brady of the New England Patriots is the new spokesperson for Ugg and I think he was photographed in Boston wearing them. He does have a commercial that airs during football and everything.


----------



## carolinaw (Nov 30, 2011)

Doesn't matter that men wear UGG as long as it suits your style. It's ridiculous when a men wear a business suit set with a pair of ugg, imagine that.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen a male wear Uggs, but as long as they suit him I think he's fine


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never, ever seen a guy in uggs, I rarely see guys in boots; if they wear them, they tend to look like this:





but even then I don't see those often.

If he doesn't mind a few stares from strangers, then it's fine


----------



## Karren (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel that men should be able to wear anything they want!! That said... No one should wear uggs!! Imho. God are they ugly! Lol.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never, ever seen a guy in uggs, I rarely see guys in boots; if they wear them, they tend to look like this:
> 
> ...


That boot style is HAWT for both men and women this season. Got myself a pair in brown and black. Wear them CONSTANTLY. With cuffed skinny jeans, tucked in them, with leggings and skirts. Men can definitely pull off that look above if done tastefully!


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 12, 2011)

hmm. it will look a little odd if men in [SIZE=9pt]UGG[/SIZE]


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 12, 2011)

agreed. the flat, paw-like Ugg boots are not attractive...

I would go for Dr Martens
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel that men should be able to wear anything they want!! That said... No one should wear uggs!! Imho. God are they ugly! Lol.


----------



## Didi Pruitt (Jan 2, 2012)

Totally!!! I have a few pairs. They photograph really great, especially on toned calves.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 3, 2012)

Docs gets my vote.  I don't like Uggs on anyone.  They look sloppy.  
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed. the flat, paw-like Ugg boots are not attractive...
> 
> I would go for Dr Martens


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't even know what Uggs look like. :- 

I think it's immature and dumb your friends are ranking on your bf's choice of shoes.


----------



## Skillz3000 (Jan 27, 2012)

III love those boots! can you tell me what they are called or where I can get a pair from?


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 29, 2012)

they're one of the most common types of boots, I'm sure you've seen hundreds of people wearing them the past year alone. they seem to defy seasons--girls wear them with winter coats or booty shorts lol.



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even know what Uggs look like. :-
> 
> I think it's immature and dumb your friends are ranking on your bf's choice of shoes.



If you wear them it's unavoidable that people might stare, simply because it's a rare sight to see guys wearing them--but that doesn't mean it's bad or that people are judging you. if your friends are really your friends, they might make fun but they won't really care. I have a friend who never wears pants, so we always joke when she does.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2012)

They're actually Mens shoes first. Surfers in Austalia invented them because their feet got cold. It's just that the celebrities that wore them first here were all Women, so people mistakingly think they are womens shoes. 

If your guy wants to wear Ugg boots, then he should wear them. Guys here wear them all the time and no one even bats an eye. I've never seen anyone even notice when a man was wearing Ugg boots. Usually they wear the shorter style in either black or the original color, and it just looks like a pair of boots. *shrug*


----------



## Autumn88 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure. But I bought a UGG Snow Boot this winter.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the ones that look like ski/snow boots are okay. But classic UGGs look silly on men.


----------

